# Steam Tips



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

After all of the discussion for steam tips on here recently, it got me thinking about replacing the standard single hole with more power.

I normally steam around 300ml of milk and combine with a double shot to make my drinks, but the standard single hole takes a while to steam 300ml!

Bella Barista has a 2-hole tip, has anyone used this?

Are there any other alternatives for the expobar?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I use the two hole,it's a beast and eventually the steam fails to keep up but not in the time it takes to steam a jug,takes me about 10 secs for a couple of cappas,I sometimes go back to the 1 hole but within days end up back with the 2 hole


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had an Expobar Leva dual boiler and could not fund a replacement tip anywhere, as the tip screws into the arm from memmory. I asked Claudette and she was stumped as well


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think forum member Expo had a 2 hole tip and found it too aggressive for small jugs, but then he had increased his boiler pressure to 1.5 BAR


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine came with the machine but looks like bellas,probably the same

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-parts/expobar-parts/two-hole-steam-tip-for-expobar-insulated-steam-wand.html


----------



## Jimjam11 (Apr 12, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> I use the two hole,it's a beast and eventually the steam fails to keep up but not in the time it takes to steam a jug,takes me about 10 secs for a couple of cappas,I sometimes go back to the 1 hole but within days end up back with the 2 hole


Is that with the steam boiler running at 1.1-1.2 bar? I bought the 2-hole tip when I bought the machine but havent tried it yet.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Running at 1.3 bar


----------



## Jimjam11 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks,

Did you adjust it up to 1.3 yourself? I assume it was pretty easy?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah,just take the back off and just at the other side of the water tank partition is the stat with a round wheel with little notches to grip, just turn till you get the pressure you want


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

right, thanks guys... Off to Bella Barista - again!!!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> right, thanks guys... Off to Bella Barista - again!!!


The new two hole tip arrived on Saturday morning and it went straight on... Steaming times have been reduced significantly and results are great!

all in all a worthwhile upgrade!!


----------



## SGX (Jan 9, 2011)

The Brewtus has 1, 2 or 4 hole steam tip options.

I have it on 1.3bar for a 1 hole.

About to change to 2 hole... not tested yet though!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I had the back off at the weekend I as accidentally tried to give the machine a bath! Anyway... whilst I was in there I upped the steam boiler pressure to 1.4 bar - what a difference that makes!

You need to make sure you've got your technique perfected as you've got a loss less time!


----------



## bimo (Aug 20, 2013)

the 2 holes steam tip is very important.

Expobar should recall their machine for it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm considering upgrading my stock single hole tip with perhaps a 2-hole tip. Would be good to hear from any other Brewtus IV owners who have upgraded and how they are getting along with a more powerful tip? Also, any owners who have increased the pressure setting for steaming.

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm considering upgrading my stock single hole tip with perhaps a 2-hole tip. Would be good to hear from any other Brewtus IV owners who have upgraded and how they are getting along with a more powerful tip? Also, any owners who have increased the pressure setting for steaming.
> 
> Thanks.


do a bloody video, you can make beautiful micro foam on the brewtus with the one hole top


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I will once I've pulled my finger out and get myself some type of tripod to attach my smartphone to.

Made four flat whites this morning and not one had enough microfoam to do even the feinest of latte art!


----------

